# [WAX-IT] BMW F80 M3 Yas Marina - Orange Peel Removal & Gyeon Mohs+ coating



## Wax-IT.be

We completed this detail on this brandnew BMW some weeks ago but we finally got around finishing our video too!

We removed all the orange peel using rotary and denim pads and further refined the paint using a combination of Scholl Pads and Menzerna polishes. After degreasing everything we applied Gyeon Mohs+ coating on the paint, Nanolex Ultra Glass on all glass, Gyeon Trim on all plastics, Dr. Leather on the paint,...

I hope you enjoy the video (and photos) !


----------



## JBirchy

Oh. My. God. That totally does it for me, perfect spec! I've spent many hours on the BMW configurator speccing mine up to this colour/trim. Can't afford one mind but I can dream!


----------



## ocdetailer

A massive improvement on the stock finish, car looks jaw droppingly good.


----------



## Migliore

Great work!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

JBirchy said:


> Oh. My. God. That totally does it for me, perfect spec! I've spent many hours on the BMW configurator speccing mine up to this colour/trim. Can't afford one mind but I can dream!


The combo is incredible when the sun really hits it!


----------



## JBirchy

Wax-IT.be said:


> The combo is incredible when the sun really hits it!


I can imagine. Am I right in thinking its actually a metallic colour? The guy in the BMW dealership told me it looks a little 'unfinished' and I suppose it would with the orangepeel robbing the clarity. I bet it looks incredible after a wet-sand!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

It is a metallic color yes.


----------



## detailersdomain

great job!


----------



## DMH-01

Great job on a stunning motor :argie:


----------



## J306TD

Wow great results. What shampoo did you use?


----------



## 20vKarlos

what a lovely colour that is!!


----------



## tonyy

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## AdamC

Dream car for me! Great job.


----------



## Kiwiteam

A list of al the products that you used?


----------



## stangalang

Great to see others using the denim pads to good effect. Nice work :thumb:

What compound did you use with them?


----------



## mohebmhanna

Excellent work for amazing car. What pad did you use with the shines rap 150 rotary to remove the orange peel. Also, I guess you are using the new DAS 6 - pro plus with the scholl blue pad for more refining.


----------



## matt1234

Awesome work. The finish is amazing. You should be proud.


----------



## T.C

What can I saw, another truly truly stunning car in the best colour.

The Finish from bmw is quite disappointing but glad it's back to fantastic finally finish. 

Another fantastic car finished by a great company :thumb:


----------



## pee

Love that colour


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks every one! I'll get back to you soon regering products we used..


----------



## gibbo555

Best colour for the new m3 imo, seen a black one on the road and barely noticed it was a M3.

Brilliant work getting the paint sharp as it should be.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Kiwiteam said:


> A list of al the products that you used?


- Microfiber madness Incredipad
- Gyeon Bathe Shampoo
- Nanolex Wheel & Iron Cleaner
- GLoss-it Wheel Gel
- Auto FInesse Hog Hair Borstel
- Kranzle HDR
- Auto Finesse Clay
- Auto Finesse Glide
- Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy Junior
- Air Force Blaster (not visible)
- Festool Shinex Rap 150 with 3m backing plate & Scholl backing plate (not visible)
- DAP900 V3 (= DAS6)
- Denim Orange Peel Pads combined with Menzerna FG400
- Scholl Wool and Fg400
- Scholl Purple and ip2500
- Scholl Blue and Scholl S17
- Scholl Orange and S30+
- Scholl black with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate
- Gyeon Prep als ontvetter voor alle exterieur
- Gyeon Trim on plastics and motor
- Gyeon Mohs+ for every painted surface
- Nanolex Ultra Glass on all glass
- Gyeon Rim on the - yes you guessed it  - rims
- Auto Finesse Satin Tyre Gel
- Dr Leather Dye Block to protect the leather

and I guess I missed out on some products..

Everything was filmed with a Sony RX100-II


----------



## Wax-IT.be

stangalang said:


> Great to see others using the denim pads to good effect. Nice work :thumb:
> 
> What compound did you use with them?


I use the denim pads with the Menzerna FG400 to good use. I tried it with a lot of other polishes but this one seems to work the best. Menzerna 3000 is good too but misses out on cutting power.

Scholl S17+ works well too, S3 Gold is too fluid, too runny.

Festool 5000 (old mix) is too dry, new mix works well but I need to test it a few more hours.

Remember to clean your pad EVERYTIME you did a pass, remember the denim pads wear very quickly and could damage the paint this way.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

mohebmhanna said:


> Excellent work for amazing car. What pad did you use with the shines rap 150 rotary to remove the orange peel. Also, I guess you are using the new DAS 6 - pro plus with the scholl blue pad for more refining.


We use the denim pads and yes that is the DAP900 V3 (like the DAS6) with a Blue Scholl pad, we did more polishing using other pads before this.


----------



## mohebmhanna

Thanks for the products list. Amazing work.


----------



## dhiren_motilal

thank you for posting this write up, has got me keen to start detailing for this summer. Nice work mate.


----------



## Dan

Wow what a car!!!


----------



## Stefan...

Jas marina blue is an awesome colour!


----------



## Stu Mac

Doesn't get much better than that, superb


----------



## Bristle Hound

:argie:Stunning!


----------



## bigmac3161

It's 1 of those colours I've seen it in numerous photos and not liked it at all but saw an M4 at a dealers and it looks great in the metal. Even better without the free orange peel upgrade that seems to come as standard on all German cars these days.


----------



## Sparky160

Absolutely outstanding finish achieved there. What a motor.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Superb work!


----------



## muchoado

stunning car


----------



## johnwoo

Wat een monster! Nice job!


----------



## Titanium Htail

I did see a new Audi like a big grey orange...shame so this is fantastic...

Nice job thank you.

John Tht.


----------



## enc

The original paint is shockingly poor.. I have achieved a better finish with aerosols. Fortunately you bring a finish to the paint such a car deserves. 
Excellent work.


----------



## Mart987

Now thats what I call a car, beutiful work.


----------



## 122144251

Good job


----------

